# Bass Poppers



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

what is the best tippet weight for casting a number 3 bass popper? I have only caught 2 bass on fly and think the use of a popper at the pond I fish would greatly increase that. Any suggestions?


----------



## RPool (Sep 16, 2004)

2X (9 lb) or 3X (7.8 lb) will do fine. Tippet diameter has less to do with the popper turning over than the butt section. Also, if your popper has hackle wound around the hook shank behind the popper body, getting rid of it will increase your hook-ups dramatically (not bucktail or feathers tied parallel to the shank, just wound hackle).


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have been having good luck with anything white.


----------

